# Buying a new truck



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I think its time to give the dodge to my wife. finally get the intermediate shaft fixed on one side, the cv axle blew out on the other side and took the intermediate shaft with it. Drove out of town for the parts, and fixed it myself today. That said. I need something bigger, i'v outgrown the half ton.

Now, before I show the one im looking at, I know others have said that I should not get a diesel because of the cost of repair is higher. This may be true, obviously. But I have considered this information, and decided what is best for me. There is a great deal on a 1 ton gas, even comes with an ultra mount. But the fact is gas engines burn out in just a few hundred thousand miles. The cost of that repair, means a new truck. Sure you can rebuild or buy a used motor, but at that point, the truck simply won't be worth it. Where with a diesel, yes ill pay more through the years for the average repair, but it really isnt much more. The fuel system can go out on a gas the same, glow plugs last longer than spark plugs, it needs 3 times fewer oil changes so that one kinda evens out.

but my deciding factor, You have to rebuild a gas engine every 300k at best. these trucks will approach a million miles before needing an overhaul. At that point its worth a rebuild. You simply get more value for your dollar with a diesel.

but don't think i have not listened to your advice. I got arguments on each side of the decision and made the choice for myself. besides, i can make my own fuel for much cheaper. My mechanic said he would even buy it.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4189941523.html

oh, also, if i get a unimount, my mechanic will sell me a 9' for 500 bucks. in great shape.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly, this trucks motor will last longer but with 307k already on the clock I sure wouldn't hang a plow off it and call it my main plow rig. How many miles are you driving a year? You can buy a used gas truck with less than 100k on the odo and get 10 years of life out of it, at that point you would want a new truck anyway.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wrong link was posted

correct link

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4189941523.html


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFakers;1683727 said:


> Honestly, this trucks motor will last longer but with 307k already on the clock I sure wouldn't hang a plow off it and call it my main plow rig. How many miles are you driving a year? You can buy a used gas truck with less than 100k on the odo and get 10 years of life out of it, at that point you would want a new truck anyway.


check the fixed link.

why would there be an issue putting a plow on it? if the engine will last for half a million miles more, the only thing i would have to replace would be suspension, which would be the case gas or diesel.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Alright that truck isn't as bad. Less miles which is good. I personally wouldn't wouldn't buy a modded truck (tuned) due to it not being the best for the truck overall.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

200k miles of towing his gooseneck on the original trans, have fun. Buying used is always buying someone elses headache, just know that and be prepared for it. Not saying dont, but just be prepared


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFakers;1683732 said:


> Alright that truck isn't as bad. Less miles which is good. I personally wouldn't wouldn't buy a modded truck (tuned) due to it not being the best for the truck overall.


I can always reset back to stock. they actually have a program specific to plowing. although i don't see what good it would do, you don't leave first gear pushing snow.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Theres no guarantee stamped on a diesel that youre guaranteed a million miles, and there definitely isnt one on the rest of the truck


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

birddseedd;1683730 said:


> check the fixed link.
> 
> why would there be an issue putting a plow on it? if the engine will last for half a million miles more, the only thing i would have to replace would be suspension, which would be the case gas or diesel.


How long will it take you to get to 500k miles? At that point the body will be done, tranny will be done, you will be replacing the suspension. At that point you could buy a new truck for the same money. Im not trying to put you down but I can buy a used one ton gas here for 5-6k with less than 100k on the odo and use it for the next 10 years without an issue. Then as everything begins to go you just buy a new one. 20 years and $10-12k sounds pretty economical to me


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1683733 said:


> 200k miles of towing his gooseneck on the original trans, have fun. Buying used is always buying someone elses headache, just know that and be prepared for it. Not saying dont, but just be prepared


Yea. I learnt that one the hard way. my dodge had around 60k. It lasted 7 days


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can I ask how much you honestly know about a diesel and its internal workings?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowFakers;1683738 said:


> How long will it take you to get to 500k miles? At that point the body will be done, tranny will be done, you will be replacing the suspension. At that point you could buy a new truck for the same money. Im not trying to put you down but I can buy a used one ton gas here for 5-6k with less than 100k on the odo and use it for the next 10 years without an issue. Then as everything begins to go you just buy a new one. 20 years and $10-12k sounds pretty economical to me


at the moment im doing about 10k miles a year.

maybe i can think of it this way. im spending 6500 bucks on it. several years from now when its got 400k miles on it and i want a new one....... i can sell it for 6500 bucks. IF a gas lasted that long, it would only be worth a grand at best. which is another reason to go diesel. as long as its not the 6L, it can retain its value. Others were going for the same price at 400k to 500k miles


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1683741 said:


> Can I ask how much you honestly know about a diesel and its internal workings?


I know two things. The theory behind how they work, and that I don't want to work in them no more than i want to work on a gas.

Im sick of working on vehicles. My mechanic can do anything to them that needs doing.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1683733 said:


> 200k miles of towing his gooseneck on the original trans, have fun. Buying used is always buying someone elses headache, just know that and be prepared for it. Not saying dont, but just be prepared


Yea. but you loose so much money when buying new.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

It would take you 17 years to hit 400k miles. Listen to the guys about buying a gas. You don't need a diesel, you need a dependable truck to build around. Start with that, in a few years your next ride can be a diesel. From experience birdman, you will be hard pressed to find a decent diesel for less than 11k......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The truck will rust away long before the motor goes, buy gas which will get you a newer, lower mile truck than if you went diesel, it's simple math.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1683771 said:


> It would take you 17 years to hit 400k miles. Listen to the guys about buying a gas. You don't need a diesel, you need a dependable truck to build around. Start with that, in a few years your next ride can be a diesel. From experience birdman, you will be hard pressed to find a decent diesel for less than 11k......


Shrugs, im 30, i a few more years i won't care what kind i have. Keep in mind this is not "my truck" this is the business truck. even if i get something new, I just pass this to my landscaping crew for a few hundred miles more. in which case (being likely) it will come in quite handy pulling large equipment. if i buy a gas, that will destroy it.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

What large equipment are you pulling?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1683779 said:


> The truck will rust away long before the motor goes, buy gas which will get you a newer, lower mile truck than if you went diesel, it's simple math.


The gas options were the same price and year. if im getting the same price and year i might as well get something that is better.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1683787 said:


> What large equipment are you pulling?


Probably the hardest thing iv done, which i should NEVER HAVE DONE is sod. just a few pallets of sod will max out this truck. a few rolls max out mine.

equipment wise the heaviest is a bobcat. who knows what the future will hold.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Buff hit the nail on the head!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1683741 said:


> Can I ask how much you honestly know about a diesel and its internal workings?


It would be helpful if you can tell me what to look for. its going to be late in the day so I cant take it to a shop.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1683794 said:


> Buff hit the nail on the head!


Not really, if something breaks im not going to fix it either way. And the maintenance is not much different either. in fact gas requires more maintenance. which between that and the fuel cost, i will be saving money this way.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I might find some seats out of a dodge tho. not a big fan of the ford seats.


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

I've got a '99 F350 with the 7.3 and 225,000+ miles and just bought a 2013 F350 with the gas 6.2. I bought the new truck because the 99 wasn't reliable and was and still is breaking something just about every time I use it. The motor runs fine but the rest of the truck is wearing out. I miss the diesel with the new truck and almost traded it in with 15k miles for a diesel because on the occasional times when I pull the skid with it, it sucks. I didn't though because 95% of the time its fine for what I need out of that truck.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you should consider a newer-used vehicle that still has some warranty left on it. It should have a payment structure that won't stress you out, and when you have the extra cash, use it to knock down the principal. If you drop the transmission or blow the engine, you pay a small deductible and have the dealer repair it. With that structure and the miles you drive per year, you will be much further ahead. Your wrenching would be minimized for hopefully at least two years and would be mostly limited to general maintenance, brake pads, oil changes, filters and such. You also might not have to fork out 7k plus hidden expenses all up front. Depreciate it over 3-4 years, then buy another one.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

coldcoffee;1683817 said:


> I think you should consider a newer-used vehicle that still has some warranty left on it. It should have a payment structure that won't stress you out, and when you have the extra cash, use it to knock down the principal. If you drop the transmission or blow the engine, you pay a small deductible and have the dealer repair it. With that structure and the miles you drive per year, you will be much further ahead. Your wrenching would be minimized for hopefully at least two years and would be mostly limited to general maintenance, brake pads, oil changes, filters and such. You also might not have to fork out 7k plus hidden expenses all up front. Depreciate it over 3-4 years, then buy another one.


That would be nice, I had a little warranty on my dodge, but im only going to be paying 110 a month for this truck. a newer one would cost 400 +


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1683779 said:


> *The truck will rust away *long before the motor goes, buy gas which will get you a newer, lower mile truck than if you went diesel, it's simple math.


The undercarriage already appears to be doing so.... $7k for a rotted frame Ford..... Good call !

BTW,

Did anyone else notice that that truck is one of those "SPECIAL" fords that no one else has ????

It's a 7.4 liter motor. WOW ! No doubt a magical number.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

crawla;1683815 said:


> I've got a '99 F350 with the 7.3 and 225,000+ miles and just bought a 2013 F350 with the gas 6.2. I bought the new truck because the 99 wasn't reliable and was and still is breaking something just about every time I use it. The motor runs fine but the rest of the truck is wearing out. I miss the diesel with the new truck and almost traded it in with 15k miles for a diesel because on the occasional times when I pull the skid with it, it sucks. I didn't though because 95% of the time its fine for what I need out of that truck.


There were some decent 99's out there, unfortunately the bank said 2k or newer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

so.

what would I look for when i go check it out? never bought a diesel before, i don't want a repeat of my plow. (didn't know what to look for then either)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1683751 said:


> maybe i can think of it this way. im spending 6500 bucks on it. several years from now when its got 400k miles on it and i want a new one....... i can sell it for 6500 bucks. IF a gas lasted that long, it would only be worth a grand at best. which is another reason to go diesel. as long as its not the 6L, it can retain its value. Others were going for the same price at 400k to 500k miles


what makes you think it will be worth or you could even get $6500 for it in "several years when it's got 400k miles"? Just cause you saw an ad asking for that dont mean thats what it is worth or could get for it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1683834 said:


> what makes you think it will be worth or you could even get $6500 for it in "several years when it's got 400k miles"? Just cause you saw an ad asking for that dont mean thats what it is worth or could get for it.


saw lots of ads selling for that. none for gas that high.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1683834 said:


> what makes you think it will be worth or you could even get $6500 for it in "several years when it's got 400k miles"? Just cause you saw an ad asking for that dont mean thats what it is worth or could get for it.


Are you sympathizing with the ad hoc hypothesizing that's the basis for this thread ?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1683790 said:


> equipment wise the heaviest is a bobcat. who knows what the future will hold.


that's what I haul, so thats why I bought a gas, cause a bobcat(most of them) are not that heavy, heavy is over 14,000 pounds, then a diesel is more usefull.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Forget it, let him buy another clapped out truck on credit. Then we can read about how the oil pan rusted out next week and how do you repair it without pulling the motor? Oh wait.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, let him buy it. It's one of those 7.4 liter diesels, and I'm sure it won't let him down.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1683832 said:


> so.
> 
> what would I look for when i go check it out? never bought a diesel before, i don't want a repeat of my plow. (didn't know what to look for then either)


Make sure it has at least 20" wheels, Gauges on the pillar and 2 huge stacks.
As long as it has this everything else is cool........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1683852 said:


> that's what I haul, so thats why I bought a gas, cause a bobcat(most of them) are not that heavy, heavy is over 14,000 pounds, then a diesel is more usefull.


its easy to get there with a few pallets of sod.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1683862 said:


> Make sure it has at least 20" wheels, Gauges on the pillar and 2 huge stacks.
> As long as it has this everything else is cool........


Dont forget the plumes of black smoke all the time, the teens tell me thats must have for in a good diesel work truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1683880 said:


> Dont forget the plumes of black smoke all the time, the teens tell me thats must have for in a good diesel work truck.


isnt that just from burning oil?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1683885 said:


> isnt that just from burning oil?


IDK, all I know is my customers would love it, smelling it, seeing it, listening to it, no down side


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

If I was gonna blow $7k on a rusty POS, I'd scrape a few extra dollars together and buy this...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4233571138.html

It's actually kind of "too nice" to put a plow on it, but if it was taken care of.... it will be fine.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

birddseedd;1683885 said:


> isnt that just from burning oil?


No ** Facepalm**


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I suggest not buying that truck but since you rarely listen I will at least give you some pointers on what to look at. Can see the one door is already shot which means the other isn't far behind. Junkyard doors average $400+ with their own rust. Look at the bed supports very close. Rear cab mounts known for rust also. If it hasn't had glow pugs it is gonna need them, about $100. But by this time valve cover gaskets have gotten rather brittle and will most likely break, another $150ish each. Depending on how hard he beat it it may be time to rebuild turbo. Look very close at the oil pan, also known to rust, this is not a cheap repair. And 19mpg would be impressive if it is true. I can do 21mpg, on the highway, babying the hell out of it and not towing. It is a amazing that 4r100 is still going if he did a lot of towing. Also thinking you are gonna get another 500k without touching the engine is ludicrous. 

Take this info and do whatever you want. Just don't come back posting about how you can't afford to fix your new truck after everyone told you not to buy it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1683893 said:


> No ** Facepalm**


Tee hee hee...

couldn't resist, now could you ?:waving:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not after the diesel rolling coal is burning oil remark. its because they are flooding it so its running rich.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stacks Birdd style. Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Put your face by the exhaust and breath deep while the owner revs it, if it smells like cinnamon dont buy it


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750;1683909 said:


> Stacks Birdd style. Thumbs Up


LOL

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1683892 said:


> If I was gonna blow $7k on a rusty POS, I'd scrape a few extra dollars together and buy this...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4233571138.html
> 
> It's actually kind of "too nice" to put a plow on it, but if it was taken care of.... it will be fine.


its a 250. ill over load it with dirt.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

birddseedd;1683919 said:


> its a 250. ill over load it with dirt.


Dont overload it then


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1683923 said:


> Dont overload it then


Hey man,

Did you hear ??????

There's this new fangled thing called a "Trailer"... Yeah, man, you put stuff in it, and pull it around. Can't imagine what it looks like, but sounds real promising...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1683927 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Did you hear ??????
> 
> There's this new fangled thing called a "Trailer"... Yeah, man, you put stuff in it, and pull it around. Can't imagine what it looks like, but sounds real promising...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1683927 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Did you hear ??????
> 
> There's this new fangled thing called a "Trailer"... Yeah, man, you put stuff in it, and pull it around. Can't imagine what it looks like, but sounds real promising...


I can only pull one trailer at a time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1683919 said:


> its a 250. ill over load it with dirt.


If you're soooo worried about carrying capacity get a gas, the motor weighs less which means you can put more weight in the bed.

This chart is valid up to mid 2004 when they went to a coil spring front end.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

You cant put a trailer on top of a trailer ? so you can trailer while your trailering ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1683923 said:


> Dont overload it then


The whole point is to buy a truck capable of doing what i need to do. There is no point in buying a truck that i can only put a small load in and make 20 trips. vs buying a bigger truck and making 1 trip while still pulling my equipment.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1683933 said:


> You cant put a trailer on top of a trailer ? so you can trailer while your trailering ?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

that answers your question then. Get a diesel OR a 6 wheeler? Oh wait do you even have a cdl yet?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1683898 said:


> I suggest not buying that truck but since you rarely listen I will at least give you some pointers on what to look at. Can see the one door is already shot which means the other isn't far behind. Junkyard doors average $400+ with their own rust. Look at the bed supports very close. Rear cab mounts known for rust also. If it hasn't had glow pugs it is gonna need them, about $100. But by this time valve cover gaskets have gotten rather brittle and will most likely break, another $150ish each. Depending on how hard he beat it it may be time to rebuild turbo. Look very close at the oil pan, also known to rust, this is not a cheap repair. And 19mpg would be impressive if it is true. I can do 21mpg, on the highway, babying the hell out of it and not towing. It is a amazing that 4r100 is still going if he did a lot of towing. Also thinking you are gonna get another 500k without touching the engine is ludicrous.
> 
> Take this info and do whatever you want. Just don't come back posting about how you can't afford to fix your new truck after everyone told you not to buy it.


Thanks. ill check it out. I am a little worried tho, the one pic shows the frame a bit rusted.

http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/4190298117.html http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4189941523.html

this one is available as well. it looks to be less rusted. maybe i should go with that one?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yep the CL donkey is the correct truck you need


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/4190298117.html
fixed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1683946 said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/4190298117.html
> fixed


Yeah go buy that one and tell us how great it was to lay down $5k in repairs in the 1st 6months of driving it and how much you like spending $.60-.80 more a gallon for fuel. Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I plan on making my own fuel


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1683893 said:


> No ** Facepalm**


lol I wish this site had a facepalm smiley



Dogplow Dodge;1683899 said:


> Tee hee hee...
> couldn't resist, now could you ?:waving:


it's not hard to get sucked into these vortexes



alldayrj;1683911 said:


> Put your face by the exhaust and breath deep while the owner revs it, if it smells like cinnamon dont buy it


lmao, great tip!!!


birddseedd;1683919 said:


> its a 250. ill over load it with dirt.


I dont overload my 250 gasser with dirt, nor would you have to.



xgiovannix12;1683907 said:


> Not after the diesel rolling coal is burning oil remark. its because they are flooding it so its running rich.


lol, that vortex is strong eh? Running rich is the reason I've heard as well.



birddseedd;1683934 said:


> The whole point is to buy a truck capable of doing what i need to do. There is no point in buying a truck that i can only put a small load in and make 20 trips. vs buying a bigger truck and making 1 trip while still pulling my equipment.


I wonder what you need your truck to do that I dont need/use my gas f250 to do. I dont think you do more then I do with my truck, I haul bobcat, haul dirt, haul trailers, haul concrete blocks, haul damn near anything that fits on/in one of my trailers or in back of truck. just cause it gas or a 250 dont mean you cant use it for what you need it for. Again why do you need a diesel or a 1 ton? I'm guessing you dont, I know I dont, I'd like, but need.... nope & I got the equipment, toys & jobs & still dont NEED one.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1683961 said:


> I plan on making my own fuel


You stick bio fuel in a truck with 310k on it and has never run bio before you better be ready for alot of fuel system repairs.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dont use cl to pick a truck bird, you use it to see what ones you want to even consider going and looking at.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

What's the payload on your 250?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1683961 said:


> I plan on making my own fuel


Its not cheap or easy to make your own fuel

Damn sure don't buy a truck with 300k miles on it come on man. You're trying to upgrade! You can get a low mileage gas job for that much. A gas truck can do just about anything a diesel can

Its just cool to own a diesel


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey BC


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1683983 said:


> Its not cheap or easy to make your own fuel
> 
> Damn sure don't buy a truck with 300k miles on it come on man. You're trying to upgrade! You can get a low mileage gas job for that much. A gas truck can do just about anything a diesel can
> 
> Its just cool to own a diesel


I'm sick of single digit fuel economy. A diesel will get better economy pulling weight our not.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

......................


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750;1683998 said:


> ......................


LOL that was a great one.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok. yall have had fun. can we get back to topic now?

I think i might pass on the first one. i can see a bunch of rust on the frame.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1683983 said:


> Its not cheap or easy to make your own fuel


Check out the prices on a Bio Diesel making system, then research. http://www.utahbiodieselsupply.com/biopro/BioProAutomatedBiodieselProcessors-2013-01-01.pdf


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

You don't need an expensive system like that to do it. frankly i think i can just buy what is made by the local college.

but even with regular diesel, im still going to get a heck of a lot better mileage. that alone will pay for the truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1684004 said:


> You don't need an expensive system like that to do it. frankly i think i can just buy what is made by the local college.
> 
> but even with regular diesel, im still going to get a heck of a lot better mileage. that alone will pay for the truck.


Yep you're right, everything all the other guys have said based on personal experience is nothing but crap. Thumbs Up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1684000 said:


> ok. yall have had fun. can we get back to topic now?
> 
> I think i might pass on the first one. i can see a bunch of rust on the frame.


Lets put it this way. What sacrifices is your family willing to make to keep that high mileage diesel truck running that you just had to have? Or even just keep fuel in it. $140+ plus just to fill it up. It will burn that up pretty quick plowing. Yes a gasser my burn a tank faster but it will not cost as much to fill.

As said many times, a gasser is cheaper all the way around. Unless you are towing a lot of weight, 14,000# or more, everyday a diesel makes no sense. Did you buy your wife the biggest diamond in the case or did you buy what you could afford and made the most sense?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

according to my mechanic who has more diesels than i ever owned vehicles, as long as you stay away from the 6l the repairs and maintenance is not as bad as what is being said. and frankly. look at my truck. how much money and time has been wasted on that one? its clear both trucks can go bad


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1683975 said:


> What's the payload on your 250?


2790 in back of truck, bumper pull 12,500, fifth wheel 16,500 I'm pretty sure thats my numbers with the config I got...but then again I got short box, crew cab, I know if I had reg or super cab it is higher ratings.... now none of that means anything since I'm only licenced to have x weight, you know how much you can pull with your current DL? I bet it's less then what a 1ton diesel can.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1684011 said:


> Lets put it this way. What sacrifices is your family willing to make to keep that high mileage diesel truck running that you just had to have? Or even just keep fuel in it. $140+ plus just to fill it up. It will burn that up pretty quick plowing. Yes a gasser my burn a tank faster but it will not cost as much to fill.
> 
> As said many times, a gasser is cheaper all the way around. Unless you are towing a lot of weight, 14,000# or more, everyday a diesel makes no sense. Did you buy your wife the biggest diamond in the case or did you buy what you could afford and made the most sense?


diesels get almost twice the fuel econemy than gas engines. the size of the tank itself does not make any difference.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you need to pay taxes on homemade fuel? I only ask because it would be used in a commercial application. I know the DOT is really tough on landscape companies around my area. If your not up to snuff. They really dig into your wallet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1684012 said:


> its clear both trucks can go bad


Is there a glimmer of hope in this post ?

Specifically why you get the low mileage, cleanest truck your budget can afford.

EDIT:



birddseedd;1684016 said:


> diesels get almost twice the fuel econemy than gas engines. the size of the tank itself does not make any difference.


Never mind....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1684016 said:


> diesels get almost twice the fuel econemy than gas engines. the size of the tank itself does not make any difference.


where is that facepalm smiley again.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1684014 said:


> 2790 in back of truck, bumper pull 12,500, fifth wheel 16,500 I'm pretty sure thats my numbers with the config I got...but then again I got short box, crew cab, I know if I had reg or super cab it is higher ratings.... now none of that means anything since I'm only licenced to have x weight, you know how much you can pull with your current DL? I bet it's less then what a 1ton diesel can.


that means you can only carry 1 (one) yard of dirt. a 1 ton can carry twice that.

a ford 3/4 must be bigger than a dodge 3/4. dodge 3/4 is horribly weak


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1684030 said:


> that means you can only carry 1 (one) yard of dirt. a 1 ton can carry twice that.
> 
> a ford 3/4 must be bigger than a dodge 3/4. dodge 3/4 is horribly weak


in my bed yes, but many yards in one of my 4 trailers


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

fozzy;1684019 said:


> Do you need to pay taxes on homemade fuel? I only ask because it would be used in a commercial application. I know the DOT is really tough on landscape companies around my area. If your not up to snuff. They really dig into your wallet.


I cant imagine that would be legal as its not being sold. Same as brewing your own alcohol .


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1684034 said:


> in my bed yes, but many yards in one of my 4 trailers


I have 1 decent trailer. and it cannot carry dirt. thats what my truck is for.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1684012 said:


> according to my mechanic who has more diesels than i ever owned vehicles, as long as you stay away from the 6l the repairs and maintenance is not as bad as what is being said. and frankly. look at my truck. how much money and time has been wasted on that one? its clear both trucks can go bad


The parts for a diesel are 3x as much. I can get a decent gasser engine for a few hundred, can't even buy the head on a 7.3 for that. 7.3 injectors, $1000 easy. The dam oil filter is $15. 5 gallons of rotella is $90. ANd you are not gonna want to stretch oil change intervals on a powerstroke, they use the oil to operate everything on the engine. U joint cost 3x as much. Just did my drive shaft, $200 for 3 u joints and carrier bearing.

A diesel does not make sense for someone that took months just to replace a taillight.



birddseedd;1684016 said:


> diesels get almost twice the fuel econemy than gas engines. the size of the tank itself does not make any difference.


Trust me it is not twice as much. I own both gas and diesel. Whoever is telling you that is full of bs.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1684035 said:


> I cant imagine that would be legal as its not being sold. Same as brewing your own alcohol .


Incorrect, you would be required to pay the road tax.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sooo dizzy from this vortex, someone pull me out!!!! 
Good luck bird!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1684052 said:


> Incorrect, you would be required to pay the road tax.


Thats dumb. but kind of unenforceable. They are not going to siphon a sample of fuel from your tank and send it to a lab.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BC Handyman;1684055 said:


> I'm sooo dizzy from this vortex, someone pull me out!!!!
> Good luck bird!


Typical Birdd thread ask for help the argue how his way is better no matter what anyone else says.

So go buy your diesel birdd. Maybe he will have to get rid of his internet to keep it on the road.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1684059 said:


> Typical Birdd thread ask for help the argue how his way is better no matter what anyone else says.
> 
> So go buy your diesel birdd. Maybe he will have to get rid of his internet to keep it on the road.


If i was to follow the advice given so many times on this forum i would have had to junk both my truck and my plow and doom my family to the street. I have spoken with mechanics and owners, i see the benefits in it. It is the decision i made.

That said, there is only two people here that have actually tried to help. I will use their advice while looking at the trucks.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll beat the dead horse some more. Buy a gas truck.

As noted with the 7.3 long intervals on oil changes are a really bad idea, especially if you are putting low miles on the truck. You not only have rather expensive oil fired injectors to worry about, you have the also quite expensive HPOP to worry about and the very expensive to rebuild engine. I run a 5k mile interval. The same as my gas rigs.

Next 7.3's are prone to forming pinholes in the cylinder walls if the sca's haven't been kept up.

Its not that the 7.3 is a bad engine. I love mine, but if it were not for the big weights I pull all the time I would not have a diesel.

You would be far better off with a gas truck. You don't put on big miles. You don't pull that much weight, nor do you pull it far. And you sure as heck judging by the fact it took you a year to fix your 4x4 and had a tail lite out for six months don't have the money to drop into a diesel when it dose need to be fixed. Like I said my average repair bill is over 1k dollars when I take it in. This year alone I put in new ball joints (all four) a hpop, an alternator, a starter, all four brakes, a a new caliper and a idm. Thats over 3K I spent on it just since the first of the year. That don't include 4 oil changes at 110 bucks a piece or the 1k dollar set of tires I just put on it either.

My 7.3 only has 126k on it too. You really wanna roll the dice to play that game?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1684056 said:


> Thats dumb. but kind of unenforceable. They are not going to siphon a sample of fuel from your tank and send it to a lab.


Really? You think the government doesn't want it is cut. Why do you think DOT dips tanks? They are looking for "illegal" fuel. You have any idea what the fines are?

Once again don't listen to the fact that year truck is not designed to run even B10 much less full bio. Bio will eat every seal out of the fuel system. Not to mention pushing all the sediment that has built over the years into the filter and injectors.

You never owned a diesel but yet you seem to have all the answers. You don't know jack about diesels.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684056 said:


> Thats dumb. but kind of unenforceable. They are not going to siphon a sample of fuel from your tank and send it to a lab.


Lets be realistic here, you had a 1500 for years that DID do the job, it did not like it, and did break, but it did the job. That means a 2500 will also do it. You said you have one trailer that you cant haul dirt in.

Try this, buy a GAS 2500/250 and with the money saved buy yourself a trailer you can work with. In summer I haul hay, LOTS of it. What I can tell you is a gas engine low geared is fine.

My diesel gets 14 mpg pulling a 32 ft gooseneck, 3/4 ton gas 5.8 gets 8 same trailer same load. Unloaded both get 2 mpg better.

Gas does just fine. The trailer I pull alone weighs 7k. Almost another 10k or so loaded, so at least 17k pounds, does fine.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/4095403203.html


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe diesel would be a better decision if i had better cash flow. but it means ill be looking for a new truck in a few years.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1684069 said:


> Really? You think the government doesn't want it is cut. Why do you think DOT dips tanks? They are looking for "illegal" fuel. You have any idea what the fines are?
> 
> Once again don't listen to the fact that year truck is not designed to run even B10 much less full bio. Bio will eat every seal out of the fuel system. Not to mention pushing all the sediment that has built over the years into the filter and injectors.
> 
> You never owned a diesel but yet you seem to have all the answers. You don't know jack about diesels.


cant learn till i get one


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684075 said:


> maybe gas would be a better decision if i had better cash flow. but it means ill be looking for a new truck in a few years.


Ok ask yourself this, what industry are you in? Snow and landscape. Realistically your trucks body will fail before the drivetrain. I`m all for diesel, but another question for you, do you do a lot of short trips ie 5> miles?

Short runs kill 7.3`s. I`ve done it, thats why I have gas trucks to, diesels are great, but they have their place. In all honesty I think it would be a bad business move on your part to buy diesel at this time.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Its when you start thinking about loads like this that a diesel makes sense. That trailer weighs 6250 empty and has 14 600 pound bales on it. I pull loads like that and heavier five days a week all summer long. Thats why I drive a diesel.

My 5.4 would pull it too, just not as well. For what its worth pulling heavy I get about 9 mpg with that truck and empty around town I get 14. My 5.4 gets 13 around town and the fuel is 80 cents less a gallon. Do the math.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1684085 said:


> Ok ask yourself this, what industry are you in? Snow and landscape. Realistically your trucks body will fail before the drivetrain. I`m all for diesel, but another question for you, do you do a lot of short trips ie 5> miles?
> 
> Short runs kill 7.3`s. I`ve done it, thats why I have gas trucks to, diesels are great, but they have their place. In all honesty I think it would be a bad business move on your part to buy diesel at this time.


maybe you are right. did you see the link a few posts back?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

mud;1684086 said:


> Its when you start thinking about loads like this that a diesel makes sense. That trailer weighs 6250 empty and has 14 600 pound bales on it. I pull loads like that and heavier five days a week all summer long. Thats why I drive a diesel.
> 
> My 5.4 would pull it too, just not as well. For what its worth pulling heavy I get about 9 mpg with that truck and empty around town I get 14. My 5.4 gets 13 around town and the fuel is 80 cents less a gallon. Do the math.


Same deal as me. This is when diesel shines. Driving normally or pulling a trailer weighing less then 14k go gas.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This is the other gas i found.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4186480780.html


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Slurrrrppp, sucked back in...... Want wise advise? if you dont got the money to fix your current truck, dont buy another used/old truck, cause then you'll have 2 trucks you cant afford to fix.........not to mention you want to give your current crappy truck to your women that prob drives your kid around...... look for as new as you can get, lowest miles, cleanest looking(for your buisness credibility/image) don't worry about diesel, gas, 250, 350, ford, dodge.....also dont forget if you are going to make money with it in winter, you need a good working, safe plow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1684091 said:


> Slurrrrppp, sucked back in...... Want wise advise? if you dont got the money to fix your current truck, dont buy another used/old truck, cause then you'll have 2 trucks you cant afford to fix.........not to mention you want to give your current crappy truck to your women that prob drives your kid around...... look for as new as you can get, lowest miles, cleanest looking(for your buisness credibility/image) don't worry about diesel, gas, 250, 350, ford, dodge.....also dont forget if you are going to make money with it in winter, you need a good working, safe plow.


http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/4095403203.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4186480780.html

my dodge is not unsafe. itl make a great truck for her. need to get a tail light tho.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684087 said:


> maybe you are right. did you see the link a few posts back?


Gasser for 8500? Its an XL package, so no power options but at a quick glance looks ok. Bird in all honesty though, dont buy diesel now, next truck maybe but right now no.

You have my number from that pm, any questions about fords i can generally answer, so please be my guest, call or text any questions, or concerns.

I`d be happy to help you if you want it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1684091 said:


> Slurrrrppp, sucked back in...... Want wise advise? if you dont got the money to fix your current truck, dont buy another used/old truck, cause then you'll have 2 trucks you cant afford to fix.........not to mention you want to give your current crappy truck to your women that prob drives your kid around...... look for as new as you can get, lowest miles, cleanest looking(for your buisness credibility/image) don't worry about diesel, gas, 250, 350, ford, dodge.....also dont forget if you are going to make money with it in winter, you need a good working, safe plow.


I could get a brand new plow. almost did. but its not worth putting that kind of money into this truck when i over load it any time i get some material.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1684095 said:


> Gasser for 8500? Its an XL package, so no power options but at a quick glance looks ok. Bird in all honesty though, dont buy diesel now, next truck maybe but right now no.
> 
> You have my number from that pm, any questions about fords i can generally answer, so please be my guest, call or text any questions, or concerns.
> 
> I`d be happy to help you if you want it


here is an odd question. why are fords so much cheaper than dodges chevy and gmc?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1684095 said:


> Gasser for 8500? Its an XL package, so no power options but at a quick glance looks ok. Bird in all honesty though, dont buy diesel now, next truck maybe but right now no.
> 
> You have my number from that pm, any questions about fords i can generally answer, so please be my guest, call or text any questions, or concerns.
> 
> I`d be happy to help you if you want it


what do you think of the other one?
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4186480780.html
i worry about the engine being rebuilt


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684096 said:


> I could get a brand new plow. almost did. but its not worth putting that kind of money into this truck when i over load it any time i get some material.


Go try a gas 2500. Just read not long ago here that the frames, engines, trannies, brakes are all the same between 250-350, only difference is 600 pounds GVWR and thats cause of tire upgrades. Only gain is if you go dually.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1684016 said:


> diesels get almost twice the fuel econemy than gas engines. the size of the tank itself does not make any difference.


The hell they do. My tuned duramax is probably averaging 10-11mpg right now. $3.89 fuel, anti gel additive, more expensive parts, heavier front end weight and more wear. You get bad fuel, it gels up, the glow plugs/grid heater won't work when it's 0* out, block heater craps out, etc etc. You're up a creek without a paddle then. In a gas truck you'd go out, turn the key, let it warm up for a few minutes and leave. Sounds a lot better then laying in the snow under the truck with diesel fuel running on you trying to change filters or being on top of the engine doing it when everything is frozen and brittle.

A 6.0 or 8.1 version of my truck would probably be getting 8-9mpg. $3.15 fuel, no additive, cheaper parts, and lighter.



mud;1684086 said:


> Its when you start thinking about loads like this that a diesel makes sense. That trailer weighs 6250 empty and has 14 600 pound bales on it. I pull loads like that and heavier five days a week all summer long. Thats why I drive a diesel.
> 
> My 5.4 would pull it too, just not as well. For what its worth pulling heavy I get about 9 mpg with that truck and empty around town I get 14. My 5.4 gets 13 around town and the fuel is 80 cents less a gallon. Do the math.


Only 14,650lbs of trailer and load?! 

He has a point though. I could pull my trailer with a gas truck, however it would hate it's life and be a short life at that. For running around, I'd love a gas truck instead of my diesel. Cheaper, quicker warm up time, quieter, etc.

Hooked to a 25k trailer or vplow, loaded v box salter I'm very glad to have a diesel. With that being said, my use for a pickup is 2-15x the use of what you are talking. If I think I can get by with a gas truck, it's a fact that you can. Look what you've been using all along, now if that truck did what you needed a heavier duty version of the same thing will be even better.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684099 said:


> what do you think of the other one?
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4186480780.html
> i worry about the engine being rebuilt


Unless your mechanic you trust rebuilt it, stay away. Some guys slap a new top end in and call it rebuilt.

Never seen many Fords cheaper then dodge, unless its a cummins dodge is cheaper here. Chevy/gmc more expensive cause they ride smoother.

General rule is look at OEM prices

Chevy 60k

Ford 50k

Dodge 40k. Guessed prices not real.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1684104 said:


> Unless your mechanic you trust rebuilt it, stay away. Some guys slap a new top end in and call it rebuilt.
> 
> Never seen many Fords cheaper then dodge, unless its a cummins dodge is cheaper here. Chevy/gmc more expensive cause they ride smoother.
> 
> ...


even if the rebuild was 140k miles ago?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1684100 said:


> Go try a gas 2500. Just read not long ago here that the frames, engines, trannies, brakes are all the same between 250-350, only difference is 600 pounds GVWR and thats cause of tire upgrades. Only gain is if you go dually.


900 lbs. thats a big enough difference to be worth the 1 ton


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Bird. Take if from me. I own (DD) a 97 F350 7.3. 4dr 8' bed
W/ 211.xxx it runs me about 250 a week to fill. If you drive short distances YOU WILL kill the truck 
And the contractor I work for has me in a '11 F550 6.7. One night of salting. Just salting not plowing costs me about 110 in fuel. 

MY truck had zero mods to it when I got it and I only got it cause I got a hell of a deal AND I WANTED a 7.3. 

I know you want and seems like you are going to get a diesel, and sense you are in a throw your money away mood, send some my way!!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684111 said:


> 900 lbs. thats a big enough difference to be worth the 1 ton


If you read it it says tires. You can do that yourself


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This one looks ok for the price?
http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/4205920700.html


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684119 said:


> This one looks ok for the price?
> http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/4205920700.html


Gas you want around or under 100k not 200


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

having trouble finding any. ill keep looking tomorrow. im tired.

ty for the advice all. g nite


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684124 said:


> having trouble finding any. ill keep looking tomorrow. im tired.
> 
> ty for the advice all. g nite


I just want to point out something quick, 121 posts, no one says yes.....


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

beanz27;1684164 said:


> I just want to point out something quick, 121 posts, no one says yes.....


If Bird was to listen to any of the advice the good people here still try to help him with things would never get to the point where it becomes an attack of his mental cappicity . This would jeopardize his record % of threads closed . Relax Bird your record is more safe than a 56 game hitting streak.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;1684001 said:


> Check out the prices on a Bio Diesel making system, then research. http://www.utahbiodieselsupply.com/biopro/BioProAutomatedBiodieselProcessors-2013-01-01.pdf


My best friend has one. I think he oaidnaround $4k for it? He actually never used it guess he was too scared or something.

It's still sitting in garage lol


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Go see a ford dealer, see if you can qualify for ZERO PERCENT financing. I needed 4000 down, but I got it, one year ago.
I paid 36,500, but every penny goes to the truck, not one cent to interest. 

$542 a month is a lot, with registration and insurance on top....but there is no substitute for a new truck. Now you can make money, and not worry about a potential breakdown. If it does, warranty. With the new truck, you can accept more plowing accounts too. Bigger truck and bigger plow makes things faster.

If you buy a used truck and plow for 25k, by the time you add in the interest, and then the possible and probable costs of fixing it, adding new tires, etct, you are now up around 32k. It doesnt make sense.

Now, if the budget is only 5k, forget this post.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1684266 said:


> Go see a ford dealer, see if you can qualify for ZERO PERCENT financing. I needed 4000 down, but I got it, one year ago.
> I paid 36,500, but every penny goes to the truck, not one cent to interest.
> 
> $542 a month is a lot, with registration and insurance on top....but there is no substitute for a new truck. Now you can make money, and not worry about a potential breakdown. If it does, warranty. With the new truck, you can accept more plowing accounts too. Bigger truck and bigger plow makes things faster.


Great advice !

Don't expect anyone to listen to it, but still great advice Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

When you buy new, you drive off hte lot and lose 20 percent of the value you just signed for.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1684277 said:


> When you buy new, you drive off hte lot and lose 20 percent of the value you just signed for.


Not true, if you find a good deal. We bought our one ton in 09 as a leftover, it is worth 6k less now than when we pulled off the lot......


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1684277 said:


> When you buy new, you drive off hte lot and lose 20 percent of the value you just signed for.


Not true. And lost down time costs a lot more than the 20 percent people claim

I was going to buy a new 6.2 extended cab with an 8 ft western for 30otd. Had power everything but vinyl floors


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. all i have is 6500. that wont buy much


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, for a pickup with a plow, a diesel makss no sense. In a ton or larger, maybe. Go get a new leftover 3/4 ton with a ne way plow for 0% interest.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ill be the first to Say it, DONT BUY AN OLD PLOW TRUCK

Find one an old man drove around, and install a plow, new or used. 

Any truck with 200k needs work. One that has been plowed with will need tons of work. 

Take out the pencil and paper, you cant afford a truck RIGHT NOW. Get one after spring cleanups when you have more money, or god forbid, next year


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

birddseedd;1684280 said:


> well. all i have is 6500. that wont buy much


Well Just look around don"t buy the first truck you see. I have bought a lot of used trucks. It"s hard to find a good one but they are out there. It"s not like you need it today. Keep looking till you find the right truck. For the money you have you will be lucky to find a good gas truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1684289 said:


> Well Just look around don"t buy the first truck you see. I have bought a lot of used trucks. It"s hard to find a good one but they are out there. It"s not like you need it today. Keep looking till you find the right truck. For the money you have you will be lucky to find a good gas truck.


problem is, all of the gas ones are out of my price range. iv searched half of iniana, chicago and half of michigan. only found 1 decent one. there are a few v10's


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

It takes money to make money, spend some now on a decent truck or spend more on lost production and repairs..... a 12k financed truck will have only a slightly higher payment, you probably won't even notice the difference.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1684326 said:


> It takes money to make money, spend some now on a decent truck or spend more on lost production and repairs..... a 12k financed truck will have only a slightly higher payment, you probably won't even notice the difference.


Problem is i am still paying on this crappy half ton.

Thats going to go to my wife so she has something reliable.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know what to say guys. I agree that i will have trouble doing repairs and should get a gas. but dang. there are none out there. i don't want a Dudley or v 10, and im limited to 8500 truck and plow. It seems that there simply are not any out there other than that one i posted. im waiting to hear back from him again.

lots of diesels in my price range, no gas. diesel may be my only option if i want one before winter is over. need to bill and do some plowing. after that ill search the top half of the state.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jrs.landscaping;1684278 said:


> Not true, if you find a good deal. We bought our one ton in 09 as a leftover, it is worth 6k less now than when we pulled off the lot......


In theory, yes. I bought my 2011 F250 (in sig) brand new / left over for $29k. And I got $10k for my Dodge. I financed $19k+ at 2.5% for a truck stickered at almost $36k.

You never cease to amaze us, birdman. You ask for help on buying a truck from a group of guys who are indeed truck experts and then argue with them when they give you honest and solid advice. I've never seen somebody so counter productive to themselves. It's truly amazing.

Get a friggin' gasser with relatively low miles and in good condition and work it. You somehow made a 1500 with a Meystern "work" for all this time. And now you want to make your own fuel. Dude, come back to reality. You will never make your own fuel. Somebody already mentioned the problems that will result from it. As they say in Texas...big hat, no cattle. Lots big ideas that go no where. Stop fooling around and get serious.

You have an $8500 budget and can't find a good gasser/plow combo?? Bull****! I could find one and buy it by the end of the day.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1684282 said:


> Also, for a pickup with a plow, a diesel makss no sense. In a ton or larger, maybe. Go get a new leftover 3/4 ton with a ne way plow for 0% interest.


I'd have to question how many modern diesels you've been around or actually had hands on experience with.

I've got a 7.3L diesel I plow with and tow the lawn trailer.
Its my 3rd one.

I've got a v10 for a spare truck and really wish I had held out for a bit longer and gotten another diesel.
It can't hold a candle to the diesel.

Even when towing a lawn trailer the extra power of a diesel is very nice.

Birdseed my advice is if you want a diesel then buy a diesel. You are buying the truck FOR YOU to drive and work, not every body else.
Keep in mind some repairs can be expensive and the trans on that 228k mile truck is probably living on borrowed time.
Unless its already been rebuilt. 
Plan and save for the $3000 bill that will be and you'll be fine.

Don't listen to all the diesel haters on this forum.
I've found that many of them are only experienced in the old non turbo charged diesels of 20 years ago.

I've owned 3 2000 models of the 7.3L and found them to have been the most reliable models of trucks I've ever had.
Sure there will be some things to fix. I'm going to be doing the PS pump and the alternator on mind the next couple days but heck, the truck is 13 years old.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The deals are out there. Right now I'm considering pulling the trigger on a 2008 Chevy Cobalt, auto, 4 door, with 80K miles. Needs a radiator. He wants $1500. Runs and drives great otherwise. I'll put a few hundred into it and flip it. I know it's a car but the deals are out there and I did not find this car through Craigslist.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BPS#1;1684374 said:


> Birdseed my advice is if you want a diesel then buy a diesel. You are buying the truck FOR YOU to drive and work, not every body else.
> .


I agree but then why ask for advice and argue against that advice? Why not just go get one, post pics of it, and we'll say Thumbs Up. End of story....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're looking for the wrong trucks. I can't understand how you can justify buying a truck with 250 plus and think Youre going to keep it for a few hundred thousand?

You're looking in the wrong places you can find a truck under 100k all day long for under 10 easily


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Banksy;1684385 said:


> I agree but then why ask for advice and argue against that advice? Why not just go get one, post pics of it, and we'll say Thumbs Up. End of story....


Hes not the first to follow the plan of ask and then explain away all the advice. 
This forum and sister forum are full of folks like that. 

Maybe there is more than one way to do research.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

We have a 7.3 powerstroke our last repair bill was over 3k........... for a computer. This truck has less than 150k on the clock. No truck will run 1mil miles with nothing more than oil changes. Even a diesel with more than 200k on the clock is getting tired.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1684335 said:


> I don't know what to say guys. I agree that i will have trouble doing repairs and should get a gas. but dang. there are none out there. i don't want a Dudley or v 10, and im limited to 8500 truck and plow. It seems that there simply are not any out there other than that one i posted. im waiting to hear back from him again.
> 
> lots of diesels in my price range, no gas. diesel may be my only option if i want one before winter is over. need to bill and do some plowing. after that ill search the top half of the state.


Problem with those diesels is they have 200k+ miles, yes diesel goes more, but it still has 200k+ miles, price should be less then 5k for me to even consider.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1684422 said:


> You're looking for the wrong trucks. I can't understand how you can justify buying a truck with 250 plus and think Youre going to keep it for a few hundred thousand?
> 
> You're looking in the wrong places you can find a truck under 100k all day long for under 10 easily


Problem is I only have 6500.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1684280 said:


> well. all i have is 6500. that wont buy much





birddseedd;1684335 said:


> I don't know what to say guys. I agree that i will have trouble doing repairs and should get a gas. but dang. there are none out there. i don't want a Dudley or v 10, and im limited to 8500 truck and plow. It seems that there simply are not any out there other than that one i posted. im waiting to hear back from him again.
> 
> lots of diesels in my price range, no gas. diesel may be my only option if i want one before winter is over. need to bill and do some plowing. after that ill search the top half of the state.





birddseedd;1684463 said:


> Problem is I only have 6500.


Time out...... in a period of a dozen or so post in this thread you went from having $6500, to $8500 back to $6500 to work with for a truck. In a completely different thread (that was pulled or shut down) you said you have bank approval for a new truck but diidn't like the idea of a $900 a month payment. Which story is it or do you have another one brewing?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BUFF;1684515 said:


> Time out...... in a period of a dozen or so post in this thread you went from having $6500, to $8500 back to $6500 to work with for a truck. In a completely different thread (that was pulled or shut down) you said you have bank approval for a new truck but diidn't like the idea of a $900 a month payment. Which story is it or do you have another one brewing?


I'm confused as well. I also don't understand why he doesn't want a V10. If you think a 5.4 in an F350 will get better mileage then a v10 you're going to be in for a huge surprise. That little 5.4 is working even with an empty truck, forget a load of dirt and your trailer. A v10 will be working less and still get the same mileage.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1684515 said:


> Time out...... in a period of a dozen or so post in this thread you went from having $6500, to $8500 back to $6500 to work with for a truck. In a completely different thread (that was pulled or shut down) you said you have bank approval for a new truck but diidn't like the idea of a $900 a month payment. Which story is it or do you have another one brewing?





Mark13;1684517 said:


> I'm confused as well. I also don't understand why he doesn't want a V10. If you think a 5.4 in an F350 will get better mileage then a v10 you're going to be in for a huge surprise. That little 5.4 is working even with an empty truck, forget a load of dirt and your trailer. A v10 will be working less and still get the same mileage.


hes got one of them kinda imaginary minds. :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

8500 if it has a plow 6500 if it does not have a plow.

The 900 was for a brand new one. I didn't ask for that one, they just let me know it was an option


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

What kind of plow are you buying for 2k installed?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1684517 said:


> I'm confused as well. I also don't understand why he doesn't want a V10. If you think a 5.4 in an F350 will get better mileage then a v10 you're going to be in for a huge surprise. That little 5.4 is working even with an empty truck, forget a load of dirt and your trailer. A v10 will be working less and still get the same mileage.


Last guy I saw use a10 cyl said it got horrible mileage

Is that not true?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1684522 said:


> What kind of plow are you buying for 2k installed?


Unimount probably. I do not know if it includes install


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1684524 said:


> Last guy I saw use a10 cyl said it got horrible mileage
> 
> Is that not true?


I'm not going to tell you it gets good mileage. But you can't expect it to. The gas V8 in those trucks is going to suck too. You might see 1mpg better driving around empty with the v8 over the v10 but when you start loading the truck and trailer your 1mpg difference is gone instantly.

Expect single digits either way while working the truck. It's just how things go. And don't use that as an excuse for a diesel, a 12mpg diesel won't be cheaper to run then a 9mpg gas truck.

Last winter my boss and I would be out for the same amount of time plowing and salting.

He was in a 98 GMC 2500. 454 (7.4 big block). 
I was in my 06 Chevy 2500HD 6.6 (duramax diesel)

Each storm varied, but we were always within a few dollars of who's truck was cheaper to fill. If you buy a diesel solely to save $5 after 8hrs of plowing and salting you really need to reevaluate things. Overall even if his truck cost him $5 more in fuel he probably saved $25-30+ in maintenance costs.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright bird let me ask you this....will your current rig last the rest of winter?

Believe me when I say the deals are out there cause they are. I've bought quite a few trucks over the years and the deals are out there if you are able to take your time and look around. If I were in your shoes here is what I would do. Go to the bank and get your paperwork in line now that way when you find your truck you can jump on it. For $6500 you will be able to find a good truck but you will have to spend some time looking. Just dont buy the first truck you find. I would also shy away from buying a truck that has plowed before. I have bought quite a few that have plowed in the past but they always are in need of more repairs than non plowers. Keep your current truck and plow for the wife to drive and also as a back up. 

It seems like your current setup keeps giving you nickle and dime problems. Maybe take a few bucks and a days time and go over your rig from top to bottom. A couple hundred bucks will go along way. Double check all hoses, wires, grease everything, electrical grease, replace pins and worn bolts on the plow ect. Fix everything you can find wrong. Take it to your mechanic buddy and throw him a 6 pack and have him put your truck on a rack and you two inspect the truck over, fixing what you have to fix now and making note of what can wait. A little maintenance goes a long way. It seems a few small things can bring the whole operation to a stand still. By fixing everything now you ensure that your current truck will perform for you now as well as it will be ready when you give it to the wife to drive/you will have a dependable backup rig. 

Also after each event spend an hour and look everything over again making sure no new problems developed. Have a  and kick the tires looking for problems.

I know you want a new truck now but at least with your current rig you at least know what you have. 

I guess what I am saying is I would fix my current rig while looking for a new one at the same time.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1684524 said:


> Last guy I saw use a10 cyl said it got horrible mileage
> 
> Is that not true?


I have 3 V 10's...Great motors.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1684524 said:


> Last guy I saw use a10 cyl said it got horrible mileage
> 
> Is that not true?


If you need good MPG's, I suggest this.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe I can consider the 10 cyl. There were a couple of them


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Plow smart and save


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1684524 said:


> Last guy I saw use a10 cyl said it got horrible mileage
> 
> Is that not true?


Not it not. Its gets a little better towing about the sane driving around.

Please for the love of god don't buy a truck with 300k miles just cause its in your price range.

Save some money or out some money down and finance.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1684534 said:


> Alright bird let me ask you this....will your current rig last the rest of winter?
> 
> Believe me when I say the deals are out there cause they are. I've bought quite a few trucks over the years and the deals are out there if you are able to take your time and look around. If I were in your shoes here is what I would do. Go to the bank and get your paperwork in line now that way when you find your truck you can jump on it. For $6500 you will be able to find a good truck but you will have to spend some time looking. Just dont buy the first truck you find. I would also shy away from buying a truck that has plowed before. I have bought quite a few that have plowed in the past but they always are in need of more repairs than non plowers. Keep your current truck and plow for the wife to drive and also as a back up.
> 
> ...


As of right now its working. Will probably keep working. Iv just put so much work into it over the tests I'm ready too upgrade

also my wife is without a vehicle right now, even when I get the starter fixed in her dodge 50 its still not a very safe truck in the winter


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1684558 said:


> As of right now its working. Will probably keep working. Iv just put so much work into it over the tests I'm ready too upgrade
> 
> also my wife is without a vehicle right now, even when I get the starter fixed in her dodge 50 its still not a very safe truck in the winter


Whats a dodge 50?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

4cyl dodge


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bossman 92;1684580 said:


> Whats a dodge 50?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

BPS#1;1684374 said:


> I'd have to question how many modern diesels you've been around or actually had hands on experience with.
> 
> I've got a 7.3L diesel I plow with and tow the lawn trailer.


Had a 2000 F550 4x4 dump with the 7.3 for 4+ years. 
It cost me well over 6K in parts and labor over those 4 years. I bought it in April of 08. It had 86K on it when I bought it, 107K on it when I sold it.
It was the balls for heavy work. But it was EXPENSIVE to own.

If all Bseed is doing is pushing snow and hauling a lawn care setup, any 3/4 gas job is more than enough, and will cost far less to own over the time he keeps it.

B-Seed, if you have $6500 in cash, take my advice. Go put $4500 down and drive away in a 0% financed truck and plow. Then, work the thing. Hustle some more plow accounts. It's the best thing for you to do, deprecieation or not. Looks great for customers, starts every time, everything works, and getting in it at 3AM is a lot easier than getting into a 150K mile truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

6500 loan approval


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

A little depreciation right now would be much less of a worry than plowing in a broken 4x4 truck or buying a 300k mile diesel. But that's us.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I cannot afford knew that would be a four to nine hundred dollar payment

I can afford used that will be a one hundred and ten dollar payment


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

birddseedd;1684595 said:


> 6500 loan approval


Humor me. Go visit a Ford dealer, one with 2013 F250 XLs on the lot. Right now, they would cut off a finger and roast it over an open flame to put you in a leftover F250. If you can get one with ANYTHING under 5% interest, and have the cash on hand to register and insure it, you're crazy not to.

My local Chevy dealer gunsatooey!) has a 2013 2500 HD W/T with an 8' Fisher straight blade OTD for $32k As a LAST resort, I'd go see them...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

There has to be a mom & pop dealer around you with a plow/truck combo on the lot for around that amount with reasonable mileage. You're in Michigan for Pete sake.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$550 a month is 20 $30 driveways pushed once.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1684600 said:


> My local Chevy dealer gunsatooey!) has a 2013 2500 HD W/T with an 8' Fisher straight blade OTD for $32k As a LAST resort, I'd go see them...


If I still lived in Mass, I'd go check that out. I bet I could get it cheaper.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Here ya go B-Seed. They will try to say the plow is $4K extra, but tell them $33K OTD with 1.9% financing plow included.

http://billkayford.com/Chicago/For-Sale/New/Ford/Super-Duty/2012-F-250-XL-White-Truck/16227069/


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1684593 said:


> Had a 2000 F550 4x4 dump with the 7.3 for 4+ years.
> It cost me well over 6K in parts and labor over those 4 years. I bought it in April of 08. It had 86K on it when I bought it, 107K on it when I sold it.
> It was the balls for heavy work. But it was EXPENSIVE to own.
> 
> ...


Please take this mans advice.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

gallihersnow;1684620 said:


> Please take this mans advice.


I don't think he has any money to put down, do you bird? Rip the Meystern off your Dodge and clean it up as best as possible and trade it in while hoping for the best. That or trade in the Dodge 50. Sell everything you do not need to build up your funds.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

birddseedd, do you have $8,500 cash or a loan approval of $8,500?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

He has a loan approved for 6500.

This tells me that fomocredit would send him away in a leftover for a reasonable % rate. It's scary, I know. I was scared. Didn't want to have things go sour and ruin my hard earned credit. But I am glad I did get the new ride.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1684600 said:


> Humor me. Go visit a Ford dealer, one with 2013 F250 XLs on the lot. Right now, they would cut off a finger and roast it over an open flame to put you in a leftover F250. If you can get one with ANYTHING under 5% interest, and have the cash on hand to register and insure it, you're crazy not to.
> 
> My local Chevy dealer gunsatooey!) has a 2013 2500 HD W/T with an 8' Fisher straight blade OTD for $32k As a LAST resort, I'd go see them...


I want to fill the bed full of dirt. A 250 cannot do that


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

gallihersnow;1684661 said:


> birddseedd, do you have $8,500 cash or a loan approval of $8,500?


Approval. No cash


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1684632 said:


> I don't think he has any money to put down, do you bird? Rip the Meystern off your Dodge and clean it up as best as possible and trade it in while hoping for the best. That or trade in the Dodge 50. Sell everything you do not need to build up your funds.


I owe to much on out still. Already tried


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1684609 said:


> Here ya go B-Seed. They will try to say the plow is $4K extra, but tell them $33K OTD with 1.9% financing plow included.
> 
> http://billkayford.com/Chicago/For-Sale/New/Ford/Super-Duty/2012-F-250-XL-White-Truck/16227069/


Bank only approved of 8500. And I cannot afford a 2nd loan. This loan will combine my truck, mower and a couple extra pieces of equipment, with money for a new truck


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1684786 said:


> Bank only approved of 8500. And I cannot afford a 2nd loan. This loan will combine my truck, mower and a couple extra pieces of equipment, with money for a new truck


You said you got approved for a 900,dollar payment?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1684796 said:


> You said you got approved for a 900,dollar payment?


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

birddseedd;1683803 said:


> Not really, if something breaks im not going to fix it either way. And the maintenance is not much different either. in fact gas requires more maintenance. which between that and the fuel cost, i will be saving money this way.


How long have you been in business?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Place your bets Ladies and Gents, 5 more pages to come?


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1684266 said:


> Go see a ford dealer, see if you can qualify for ZERO PERCENT financing. I needed 4000 down, but I got it, one year ago.
> I paid 36,500, but every penny goes to the truck, not one cent to interest.
> 
> $542 a month is a lot, with registration and insurance on top....but there is no substitute for a new truck. Now you can make money, and not worry about a potential breakdown. If it does, warranty. With the new truck, you can accept more plowing accounts too. Bigger truck and bigger plow makes things faster.
> ...


There's no such thing as free (zero%) interest. If you take no financing there's always a rebate or " cash" price.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

~~~~ Thread closed ~~~~


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1684796 said:


> You said you got approved for a 900,dollar payment?


Yea buy there isn't no grain way I'm gonna take on another 900 a month. The 8500 (added to my current loan) will only add 110 a month


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Can we please get back to the topic? You have steered me away from the diesels. If the 10 cyl isn't as bad as I thought they were then there are a few available


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Its impossible to stay on topic when you got different storys every other day.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's pretty clean looking truck, http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/4243845577.html priced right but not a 2000 or newer.
This should give an idea of what's out there. Being a Colorado truck it's pretty safe to say rust in not an issue.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a dang good looking truck. Might talk to them Monday and see if they will do a 99. So many of them out there.even with less miles


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

And here's your Western http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/grq/4242301912.html


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

tbi;1684842 said:


> There's no such thing as free (zero%) interest. If you take no financing there's always a rebate or " cash" price.


Not sure what that is supposed to mean.

I got all rebates, incentives, and zero %. Commercial upfit rebate, all of them that Ford offered, including the incentive for using FO MO Credit.
They sold it to me @ $100 under invoice. I know they still made money on the dealer holdback.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1684796 said:


> You said you got approved for a 900,dollar payment?


X2

I'm confused. You say you can't load the bed of an F-250 full of dirt, but aren't you doing that already with a 1500 Dodge??


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

gallihersnow;1684954 said:


> X2
> 
> I'm confused. You say you can't load the bed of an F-250 full of dirt, but aren't you doing that already with a 1500 Dodge??


You havnt seen my springs have you? they arnt pretty


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I just heard from this guy finally, its still available. I know you do not recommend, a previously used plow truck, but, with a plow already installed, and being in the middle of winter. The time work pain blood of installing a plow may be worth it at this point. Its low enough mileage i can always upgrade.

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/4095403203.html

What do you think?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

birddseedd;1684782 said:


> I want to fill the bed full of dirt. A 250 cannot do that


Do you know the PHYSICAL difference between a 250 and 350? 
The answer is a sticker and lift blocks.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1685007 said:


> Do you know the PHYSICAL difference between a 250 and 350?
> The answer is a sticker and lift blocks.


so then im paying for a sticker and lift blocks. That will keep me from getting a fine if i get stopped by the dot, and with numbers, im more likely to get stopped


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1684593 said:


> Had a 2000 F550 4x4 dump with the 7.3 for 4+ years.
> It cost me well over 6K in parts and labor over those 4 years. I bought it in April of 08. It had 86K on it when I bought it, 107K on it when I sold it.
> It was the balls for heavy work. But it was EXPENSIVE to own.


Some thing was way wrong with its treatment up to that point to cost you that much in a mere 21k miles!

I've had 3 different 2000s over the years and put on a combined 324,000 miles on the three of them. 
I haven't spent $6000 in repairs combined in those miles.

Some one either badly abused the truck prior to you buying it or else it was a lemon.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BPS#1;1685011 said:


> Some thing was way wrong with its treatment up to that point to cost you that much in a mere 21k miles!
> 
> I've had 3 different 2000s over the years and put on a combined 324,000 miles on the three of them.
> I haven't spent $6000 in repairs combined in those miles.
> ...


well. thats all i need to hear to scrap this plan and get a diesel

thats a joke, the repairs do cost more when they are needed, i have too much in the way of cash flow issues now.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Birdseed I believe you are over analyzing the whole deal. 

Buy the best you can afford and get on with your life. 

Save up your money and upgrade.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BPS#1;1685019 said:


> Birdseed I believe you are over analyzing the whole deal.
> 
> Buy the best you can afford and get on with your life.
> 
> Save up your money and upgrade.


very possible


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

birddseedd;1684982 said:


> I just heard from this guy finally, its still available. I know you do not recommend, a previously used plow truck, but, with a plow already installed, and being in the middle of winter. The time work pain blood of installing a plow may be worth it at this point. Its low enough mileage i can always upgrade.
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/4095403203.html
> 
> What do you think?


I think that price is way high for that truck. At Least by 2k in this market. I paid 4500 for a really similar setup this spring. Plow truck prices are greatly inflated this time of year.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1684266 said:


> Go see a ford dealer, see if you can qualify for ZERO PERCENT financing. I needed 4000 down, but I got it, one year ago.
> I paid 36,500, but every penny goes to the truck, not one cent to interest.
> 
> $542 a month is a lot, with registration and insurance on top....but there is no substitute for a new truck. Now you can make money, and not worry about a potential breakdown. If it does, warranty. With the new truck, you can accept more plowing accounts too. Bigger truck and bigger plow makes things faster.
> ...


I agree..., Here's a link to view new 2013 Super Duty Fords in the Detroit area.

http://www.inventory.ford.com/deale...nded&return=Complete#vin=vin1FTWF3B61DEA35215

Ford Credit Financing 0% APR for 60 months PLUS $1,500 Bonus Cash OR up to $5,000 Cash Back AND up to $1000 for a Commercial Upfit Program (New Plow= upfit= buy the new plow from that dealership).

I'm in the process up upgrading to a new 2014 F=350 gasser from my 2008 Ford F-250 XLT Supercab 6-1/2' box V-10 (49,300 miles) w/8-2 Steel Boss V-XT.

Should I specify the 3.73 or the 4.30 Electronic Rear Axle Option?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Buck331;1685096 said:


> I agree..., Here's a link to view new 2013 Super Duty Fords in the Detroit area.
> 
> http://www.inventory.ford.com/deale...nded&return=Complete#vin=vin1FTWF3B61DEA35215
> 
> ...


Lower ratio of you haul a lot of weight


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1684844 said:


> Yea buy there isn't no grain way I'm gonna take on another 900 a month. The 8500 (added to my current loan) will only add 110 a month


If you got approved for 900 why wouldn't they approve you for a 25-30k truck?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1685397 said:


> If you got approved for 900 why wouldn't they approve you for a 25-30k truck?


They probably will. But I can't afford it. Have to work within my limits


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1685404 said:


> They probably will. But I can't afford it. Have to work within my limits


300-400 a month for a truck that has no maintenance costs and doesn't break down isn't affordable?

Better gas mileage, more reliable, and probably lower insurance rates


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm still paying on this truck. with the refinance of this truck my mower and a couple other pieces of equipment I will be over 600


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

If plowing and landscaping is the way you make your living you cant afford not to buy a new or near new truck. How can you be dependable service provider when you equipment is not dependable?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I will admit that has been a struggle. I started this business on $1000 or less and usa continuously getting better. My truck is an 04 the unreliable part isn't so much the truck as the plow but it's not with putting $ for a new plow for a half ton truck.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

what kind of plow and why is it unreliable


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

wils5150;1685486 said:


> what kind of plow and why is it unreliable


It's a meystern


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

O boy, now you opened a can of worms.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

dare I ask what the hell that is


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1685427 said:


> I'm still paying on this truck. with the refinance of this truck my mower and a couple other pieces of equipment I will be over 600


Consider paying it off. Flip a couple items for profit


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

wils5150;1685492 said:


> dare I ask what the hell that is


It's what it sounds like. Meyer and Western stuff hobbled together.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

wils5150;1685492 said:


> dare I ask what the hell that is


They warned ya You sir has open a can of worms.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Modified push plates


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Here it comes...


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

oh my............


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't believe this thing is still open.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Birdman, you're looking for a heavy diesel with big payload and a plow...... I have just the truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1627668#post1627668

For you I'll go for 8500


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Buy something close to home that has a plow on it..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1685562 said:


> Modified push plates


great pic collection xgio!!Thumbs Up glad someone is saving them, hey maybe after this new trucks prob pics are posted we could put them all together & send bird a nice scrapbook...you know so he dont forgetThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

:laughing: sure Ill make him more then one copy.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1685562 said:


> Modified push plates


wesportwesport


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Couple rigs for bird to consider.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4241194716.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4236423836.html


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

.....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4188439071.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4193919610.html

That dump is owned by a member here.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

gallihersnow;1685748 said:


> Couple rigs for bird to consider.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4241194716.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4236423836.html


Said he doesn't want a 3/4 ton because he doesn't want to overload it with dirt like he does with his current 1/2 ton.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

gallihersnow;1685759 said:


> .....
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4188439071.html
> 
> ...


The dump is a cool truck, but remember bird is financing this new truck, so it has to be 2000 or newer, I was told the same thing by my banker a few years ago, banks dont like to finance older stuff.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't understand why everyone has to bag on bird. Yes he's done some questionable stuff, but the guy is just trying to make life for his family better. 

I understand everyone gets mad when he doesn't listen - but who does? The welds could hae been better on his wesmeyer thing, but it works. And it makes him money to better his life. 

We have so many "help I push controller button and nothing happens" threads or "help my plow worked last year but now it doesnt!" I wonder why people even bother to plow for some of the simplest stuff. A plow is not complicated at all. You just need to look for the problems. We cant solve everything from a key board

My favorite threads are when someone keeps ignoring someone and throwing even more parts at the plow. That's the worst


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Both those fords are nice


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1685785 said:


> I don't understand why everyone has to bag on bird. Yes he's done some questionable stuff, but the guy is just trying to make life for his family better.
> 
> I understand everyone gets mad when he doesn't listen - but who does? The welds could hae been better on his wesmeyer thing, but it works. And it makes him money to better his life.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to bag on him at all! I respect the hell out of the guy for getting up early and busting his ass instead of sitting on the couch, beer in hand, waiting around for a handout.ussmileyflag


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

gallihersnow;1685801 said:


> I'm not trying to bag on him at all! I respect the hell out of the guy for getting up early and busting his ass instead of sitting on the couch, beer in hand, waiting around for a handout.ussmileyflag


yep A lot of them kinda guys these days. Thanks OBARMA


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

birdd,

can you drive a manual transmission?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

gallihersnow;1685801 said:


> I'm not trying to bag on him at all! I respect the hell out of the guy for getting up early and busting his ass instead of sitting on the couch, beer in hand, waiting around for a handout.ussmileyflag


I didnt say you. Its just how it is on here and lawn site


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm bored, so here's a few more for you to look at.

http://racine.craigslist.org/cto/4236716632.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4244762405.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is still alive ????


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheap truck. 
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4237047654.html

Still have wiggle room in the budget to mount the franken plow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

350 miles. Ouch

I'm looking at the 02 with ultra mount tomorrow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1685654 said:


> Birdman, you're looking for a heavy diesel with big payload and a plow...... I have just the truck
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1627668#post1627668
> 
> For you I'll go for 8500


Lol. I would have to double my prices


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

this thread, it's back from the dead!! How goes the search Bird?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

birddseedd;1689577 said:


> 350 miles. Ouch
> 
> I'm looking at the 02 with ultra mount tomorrow.


Cheap always comes with a trade off.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

gallihersnow;1685836 said:


> birdd,
> 
> can you drive a manual transmission?


Yes but I prefer auto for work


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1685523 said:


> It's what it sounds like. Meyer and Western stuff hobbled together.


And part of a jeep bumper


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1689587 said:


> this thread, it's back from the dead!! How goes the search Bird?


Looking at one tomorrow

And a gearbox for a tractor


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1685562 said:


> Modified push plates


What's a push plate?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1689601 said:


> What's a push plate?


The thing that is welded to your truck's frame.... originally supposed to be bolted to it, as others have mentioned before


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfect plow truck...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...7dc37f6d1&item=171198379729&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1689667 said:


> Perfect plow truck...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...7dc37f6d1&item=171198379729&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Nothing to see in Colorado, no need to come.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that your weld job?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1689635 said:


> The thing that is welded to your truck's frame.... originally supposed to be bolted to it, as others have mentioned before


He welded the damn thing on????


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bossman 92;1689739 said:


> He welded the damn thing on????


Yes and it has fallen off before.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

dieselss;1689737 said:


> Is that your weld job?


Seems pretty solid right? Surprised he made one push across a lot without that mess coming apart.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1685654 said:


> Birdman, you're looking for a heavy diesel with big payload and a plow...... I have just the truck
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1627668#post1627668
> 
> For you I'll go for 8500


I had the same truck, but it was an allison auto. Pulled the wing post, as it had no wing blade, and it was in the way as far as clearance.
I had some old 60s 13 foot wide highway plow, manual angle.

I loved that thing. It was really like a really tall pickup truck. It would stack snow, because of the full blade trip, and the incredible travel it had. It would stack snow 12 high.

Rust got it.

For a larger parking lot, that would be a hell of an on site truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

The only problem with any weld that I have ever had is with the mount points where your pins go through, truck side. Everything else has held perfectly.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1689744 said:


> Seems pretty solid right? Surprised he made one push across a lot without that mess coming apart.


I have hit ice at high speeds and rammed curbs. I have also had the entire front end weight off my 2.5 ton truck fall into the mount. That weld isn't going to come apart without taking a torch to it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I still wouldnt work under any of your weld jobs. After the one failed, that's all I need to hear that you have no clue how to weld, properly.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1689930 said:


> I still wouldnt work under any of your weld jobs. After the one failed, that's all I need to hear that you have no clue how to weld, properly.


id like to see you weld something that you cant actually see....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummmm. Why would I weld something I can't see. Hello that's like one of the first rules in welding. If you can't see it don't weld it. Or make it so you CAN see what your doing.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

someday ill have a shop and a lift


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1689918 said:


> I have hit ice at high speeds and rammed curbs. I have also had the entire front end weight off my 2.5 ton truck fall into the mount. That weld isn't going to come apart without taking a torch to it.


Just curious why you dont buy a plow for the 2.5 ton?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I meant to say that my trucks weighs 2.5 tons. 5200 lbs.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1689958 said:


> someday ill have a shop and a lift


And someday you'll learn mechanics, welding, and safety


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1689978 said:


> And someday you'll learn mechanics, welding, and safety


youve made the point you are trying to make. now move along


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

My other point to the question at hand. 
Don't buy a diesel. It is clear as mudd your knowledge of and experience of are 2 totally different animals. 
Being truthful about this. The hodge podge way you put things together has always been asking for trouble. The not knowing diesels is another negative for you. You seem to know gas better so stick with that. If it dies while driving its easier to start with basis of what do I have and how can I ck each one. Fuel, air, spark. Thats the basics. A diesel uses the same 2 but does not need external spark. So if you encounter the same on a modern diesel its not always as easy to fix or diag on the side of the road


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1690016 said:


> The hodge podge way you put things together


It was either that or give up the and put my family on welfare paid for by your taxes


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

As far as the diesel goes, I can learn how to fix it just the same as iv learnt to Fox everything else I work on. 

Although, I thought we had moved on from this specific subject.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not that easy to just learn as you go. You don't know how bad you can hurt a diesel by tweaking this or that. You have some type of clue as to gas. Diesel is a whole nother animal. And to throw all your eggs into that basket is just asking for it 
And I thought plowing was still your side gig. Aren't you some computer doer?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1690041 said:


> It's not that easy to just learn as you go. You don't know how bad you can hurt a diesel by tweaking this or that. You have some type of clue as to gas. Diesel is a whole nother animal. And to throw all your eggs into that basket is just asking for it
> And I thought plowing was still your side gig. Aren't you some computer doer?


you're right about that learning as you go is never easy.

yeah I'm a tech, but I would rather own my own lawn care business than work for someone else


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1690045 said:


> you're right about that learning as you go is never easy.
> 
> yeah I'm a tech, but I would rather own my own lawn care business than work for someone else


Another changing story. Which is it? You want to work for yourself but don't have to? Or you are otherwise unemployable, forcing you to choose plowing, welfare or starvation? If plowing is your side gig, why keep dumping money into it instead of just saving money from your full time job?

Get a little car, (gas or diesel- who cares), that can transport you from a 9-5 job and keep plowing with what you've got, doing what you need to to make it semi reliable. You'll be way better off.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieselss;1690041 said:


> It's not that easy to just learn as you go. You don't know how bad you can hurt a diesel by tweaking this or that. You have some type of clue as to gas. Diesel is a whole nother animal. And to throw all your eggs into that basket is just asking for it
> And I thought plowing was still your side gig. Aren't you some computer doer?


He already told us he is not going to go diesel. He already said he'd stick to gas, please read the whole thread before you go after people about something.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok ill put it this way. I won't work for someone else.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

beanz27;1690061 said:


> He already told us he is not going to go diesel. He already said he'd stick to gas, please read the whole thread before you go after people about something.


I'll try, but 13 pages of him being so wishy washy gets old. He does this all the time. And in the end ends up not doing anything.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1690062 said:


> Ok ill put it this way. I won't work for someone else.


You "work" for your customers don't you?

Have you physically looked at any trucks yet?


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

new to this thread, I just looked at a 2013 ford f250 crew cab lariat, I drooled over it. Black leather interior with everything I need, all set up for plowing, now I just need to come up with 42k. If it snows like 25 times this year I'll be all set.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1690062 said:


> Ok ill put it this way. I won't work for someone else.


If that is your stance, then quit yanking people around saying it's either plow or go on welfare. It's your choice to not work for someone else. You are not being forced into the business because you have nothing else you can do. I doubt you are doing as well financially as you could be if you did not get involved with plowing, but it's your life, your family, your choice.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually, plowing pays for my truck loan all year. This year I think it's going to pay for my mortgage and bills.

Its a pain, but very profitable.

If this truck is what he says it is itl be less of a pain.

as far as working in a text field, I have managed a repair store. that market is flooded in this area and working for $8 an hour is pointless.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1690072 said:


> You "work" for your customers don't you?
> 
> Have you physically looked at any trucks yet?


my customers pay me 60 bucks an hour. Not 8

I'm on my way to look at a truck right now


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1690213 said:


> my customers pay me 60 bucks an hour. Not 8
> 
> I'm on my way to look at a truck right now


You could work 40 hours a week though at 8 an hour, how many hours are you actually plowing? Also remember, that 60 an hour is a gross wage, your net profit, after you pay for your truck, the repair bills you have, plus little things like replacement tail lights, you won't be making anywhere close to 60 an hour.

If you are netting, say, 30 an hour after expenses, you'd have to be plowing 11 hours a week on average to equate to an 8 dollar an hour job. I have a hard time believing you can bill that much time per week over an average winter.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

He does landscaping too man leave him alone


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, I think we've beaten this topic to death so I am closing this one down

also, as I have asked/requested/pleaded before, if you do not care for another member, their questions, concerns, etc. then there is no need to respond to them just to be negative and/or attack them. you can choose to ignore them, place them on your ignore list or just not respond at all

thanks all, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------

